# Fliers' Bill of Rights and Carry-on Sizes



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

From the Los Angeles Times an article "pushing" the need for a Fliers' Bill of Rights and Standardized sizes for carry-on luggage!

https://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-briefcase12-2009sep12,0,7664245.story


----------

